# Severalls hospital, Colchester - June 2008



## tucker (Jun 30, 2008)

Visited on a very sunny afternoon with Midnight, Lightbuoy and Adam, Luke,Angie, Andrew Yasmin and Laura who i dont think are members on here,i may be wrong but if you see this hello 

Was a really enjoyable day, and it was great to meet some new people 

Im sure you've seen many pics of Sevs, but this was my first visit and here are some of my best efforts! 























































































Will add more pics soon, for now i feel quite tired and need sleep! 

tucker


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2008)

Ace pics!
I love Sev's! Midnight always does a good trip.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Tucker -great to meet ya! 

Was indeed an brilliant day's exploring. You've got some cool photos -liking the way you caught the sunlight in some of your snaps 
Particularly like the shot looking into one of the Cells.
Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 30, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> Ace pics!
> I love Sev's! Midnight always does a good trip.



That he does matey -just a bit disappointed that he no headsets were provided for the guided tour 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 30, 2008)

Might as well pop up a few of mine. I'm afraid that, as usual, I got a bit carried away with me snapp happy finger and clocked-up some 800 pics  (but do not fear, I won't bore ya to death with them all!) 
As Tucker said, the sun was out, explored with a great bunch of people, and a BIG THANKS surely must go out to Midnight & UrbanX for current access  All-in-all a chilled out day.






































































A few more to follow


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 30, 2008)

One more lot are coming soon...........


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, that's it for now. Will post some of the groups shots once I've sorted them out 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## MD (Jun 30, 2008)

nice pictures all of you

i like seeing pictures of sevs


----------



## surlygirl (Jun 30, 2008)

sorry i couldn't make it this time. thanks to midnight for the invite - got a follow-up with my knee surgeon Weds this week so will hopefully be back out there soon 

still got to go back to Fernholme villa - haven't seen the max security cell for myself yet...

good pics, all.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 30, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> nice pictures all of you
> 
> i like seeing pictures of sevs



Thanks matey!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 30, 2008)

surlygirl said:


> sorry i couldn't make it this time. thanks to midnight for the invite - got a follow-up with my knee surgeon Weds this week so will hopefully be back out there soon
> 
> still got to go back to Fernholme villa - haven't seen the max security cell for myself yet...
> 
> good pics, all.



Ta SG. Really sorry that you couldn't make it. Even if your knee's giving you grief, I'm sure we could find an old wheelchair or zimma for ya! 
Hope it goes well. Might see you sometime in the near future 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Midnight (Jun 30, 2008)

brilliant shots from both of u!!!! Tucker and LB was such a laugh at Sevs LMAO!!! watch out for my shots tonight! WITH TUCKER... SEX GOD!!!


----------



## Midnight (Jun 30, 2008)

*Severalls Asylum - June 08*

With Tucker, Lightbuoy, Yasmin, Laura, Angie, Andrew and Urbex and his mate... heres the photos only a few as Tucker and LB got most covered....















































TUCKER NOW OFFERS BUY ONE MINUTE GET ANOTHER ONE FREE... CALL.... 079...















A good day was had by all....

Midnight


----------



## tucker (Jul 1, 2008)

Noice! was a good day indeed 

Lol at the sex room. Ready and waiting 

peace


----------



## Philb (Jul 1, 2008)

Some cracking good photographs there! If you're Flickr members please consider posting them in the Sevs pool at http://www.flickr.com/groups/severalls/ - we've now got over 800 pics and I'm looking for 1,000!

Phil.


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 1, 2008)

Christ thats a lot of photo's lightbouy. Any chance you could edit them down a bit?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 3, 2008)

Tip top shots Mids!

The fourth and last shot are class 
Great to finally put a couple of names to a couple of faces 
Thanks again for the ever so sneaky access too 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 3, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Thats a lot of photo's Lightbuoy. Any chance you could edit them down a bit?



Will do -watch this space...............

Me apologies -just find it soooo hard to choose which ones to leave out!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 10, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Will do -watch this space...............
> 
> Me apologies -just find it soooo hard to choose which ones to leave out!!



All Done!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooookay doookay

Here's some people / group snaps for your viewing pleasure 

Enjoy!






















































































































































Sorry for the delay in getting these posted here. For those there that day at Sevs, PM me if you'd like any of these e-mailed with the faces! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Ether (Jul 11, 2008)

I really must get back to Severalls for a roam around, i've no excuse!

Nice to see you out and about Lightbuoy....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 11, 2008)

Ether said:


> I really must get back to Severalls for a roam around, i've no excuse!
> 
> Nice to see you out and about Lightbuoy....



Cheers for that Ether -PM me sometime, as I was thinking about going back for one last "final" trip! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## math330 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pics of this place look amazing.. it's only down the road from me too  if there are any future trips planned could I jump in on one?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 21, 2008)

math330 said:


> Pics of this place look amazing.. it's only down the road from me too  if there are any future trips planned could I jump in on one?



Can't see a problem there -just keep any eye out for future meet-ups 

Lb:jimlad:


----------

